# ocing pentium d



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

My pentium d is stock at 2.8 but I would like it at 3.2 . Just to give it a little boost in crysis. Some day when I get enough money I'm going to get a quad core or a 3.0ghz core two duo but till then I gotta use this. So guess I'm asking if there any simple ocing tools I can use were I can just use a slider or something to overclock or underclock and monitor the temps at the same time. Kinda like riva tuner.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I used clockgen for mine an got to 3.223 at stock voltage of 1.28 (does not droop below 1.2 which is when a pd will crash 

with clockgen cpuz speedfan and orthos you should get there

these overclock like beasts if you can keep then cool i have seen 4.4 ghz mine is orthos loaded at 50c with the overclock


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

ok I got clockgen but it wont show the sliders to adjust the speed.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Find the pll that shows your correct clocks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

heres all it shows


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

hmm thats odd does your bios have any overclocking options?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

no it doesnt actually, didn't realise that you cant overclock unless you have some kind of overclocking tool in the bios


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

well i did... i have an hp board 0.0


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

well dang how did you do it lol, do i have to install it because it was just a exe in a zip file


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i extracted it but there is no install what is your file size?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

mine is 789kb extracted


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

size 797 kb
size on disk 800kb

but i also noticed you have version 1.0.5.0 and I have 1.0.5.3


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

ok lets just say this tool is messed up any others you know of ?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download434.html its possible it may work look at this list http://www.overclock.net/other-software/64476-programs-you-should-have-before-overclocking.html


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

maybe you should see if you can find my version


----------

